# The lost mediaeval city of Trellech in Wales



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2017)

From the Daily Mail:
Welsh man buys a field then digs it up to discover a lost medieval city | Daily Mail Online



> A history fan who spent his £32,000 life savings buying a field because he believed there were secrets hidden below the soil has been proved right after unearthing a lost medieval city.
> 
> Stuart Wilson bought the 4.6 acre plot of land in South Wales more than a decade ago, because he believed it would become significant in Norman history.
> 
> Now, twelve years on, the 37-year-old has pieced together his findings to unveil the site as the ancient industrial town of Trellech, South Wales.


----------



## Ignited Moth (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh, wow! I'm glad he found what he was hoping for. Moving back in with his parents and spending his life savings was quite the gamble, but it sounds like it was worth it for him. What a cool discovery. Very interesting article. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2017)

_Time Team_ always made me want to buy a plot of land and accidentally discover a Roman Villa in it.


----------



## svalbard (Jan 3, 2017)

I read this with great interest earlier today. You have to admire the man and he deserves the plaudits for this great discovery.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 3, 2017)

What else is lurking 'neaTh the soil of, say,  your back yard?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2017)

J Riff said:


> What else is lurking 'neaTh the soil of, say,  your back yard?



I'm sure there's a lot more under most people's homes that's worth finding out more about - could be worth seeing if there are any online archives that might provide more information. 

My house is part of a new development, and there was an archaeological survey done before the building. The records were mapped and made available online. Because of that, I can see that my house is pretty much built over the post holes for a small bronze-age dwelling (there were a number around here). 

I remember when I lived in Hull as a kid, we were always unearthing broken old pottery and similar "trash" from pre-war to Victorian-era homes that originally stood there. It wasn't unusual to discover old pre-decimal pennies. It would have been interesting to have known more about that.


----------



## J Riff (Jan 4, 2017)

We found arrowheads galore on the prairies, and lead bullets, and seashells even though it's a thousand miles from the sea. Apparently people used to bury stuff, much more so than today.


----------



## Ignited Moth (Jan 4, 2017)

It's really interesting reading about what you guys have found.  I've only ever found one thing worth noting: a Civil War "cartridge box eagle breastplate" I found while camping with a friend and her family when I was younger.


----------

